# Bella's had an accident :-(



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Just back from the emergency Vets, we think she has collided with Alfie our Yorkie and her knee has dislocated. She's only just getting right after her LP surgery last year and this is the other knee. The Vet has put it back and given her pain relief and she has to go back in the morning. I really hope she doesn't have to have any more surgery. She's resting now with a little heat pad on her leg, poor baby.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh! So sorry that happened. I hope that she's able to recover quickly and on her own. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lisa T said:


> Just back from the emergency Vets, we think she has collided with Alfie our Yorkie and her knee has dislocated. She's only just getting right after her LP surgery last year and this is the other knee. The Vet has put it back and given her pain relief and she has to go back in the morning. I really hope she doesn't have to have any more surgery. She's resting now with a little heat pad on her leg, poor baby.


Poor Bella. I'm so sorry. I will be hoping for good news. **hugs**


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Poor Bella boo  oh Lisa it's one thing after the other isn't it. Give her lots of kisses from me and honey xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh no! I hope that it heals quickly and that the she gets a good report at the vets tomorrow!

Hugs sending healing thoughts.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Aww, poor sweet girl. Crossing fingers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this.  Poor lil one. Sending speedy recovery wishes!


----------



## pixidust4208 (Mar 28, 2013)

Awww..I'm so sorry for Bella. Hopefully she'll have a speedy recovery.


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Get well wishes to Bella from Barney and me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh my goodness! I just hate that so bad for her and you!! Gentle ((hugs)) from all of us!


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Bella, you poor little girl! Hope you are up and around soon!


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

my best wishes bella for a speedy recovery


----------



## Rubyannie (Jan 24, 2013)

X fingers little Bella gets well soon and she won,t need another op..xx


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I hope the vet visit has gone well. I am just pointing out, that usually the rule is cold for a couple of days, THEN heat. If you put heat on first, the swelling may increase. (All this advice is nil, IF the er vet said to use heat!) Just wanting to be of help!


----------

